# Best Reward Credit Card for Paying Suppliers



## smartwife (May 8, 2015)

Anyone done the research recently?

Currently have Chase Ink and American Express. 

Amx has an annual fee but opened it because another builder swears by their customer service for booking airline tickets. We booked a trip thru Amx and the guy talked my husband into booking seat selections and even upgrading two of our five tickets...all cost us extra money :sad:

Chase Ink doesn't charge us an annual fee so thinking of just using that one after I cash in AMX unless you all have a better deal.

thanks


----------



## dettmore101 (Jul 21, 2013)

I use the Chase Ink too. I haven't had any luck finding anything with better overall reward returns.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

American Express Platinum. My family has probably flown 30 or 40 times free in the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## CustomBuilt (Mar 31, 2014)

I was just researching this today. Are the cards in the name of your company or your name personally? My tax accountant warned me about mixing personal credit cards with company expenses.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CustomBuilt said:


> I was just researching this today. Are the cards in the name of your company or your name personally? My tax accountant warned me about mixing personal credit cards with company expenses.


I gave a card to my daughter in her name one in my wife's name and everything they spend is paid for out of the personnel account. Everything I spend on the company comes out of the company account. I'm a sole Proprietor.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

smartwife said:


> Anyone done the research recently?
> 
> Currently have Chase Ink and American Express.
> 
> ...


There's is no comparison to AMX customer service. That's very important when your family flies more than a dozen times a year.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Im in Ontario, I use the PC mastercard, gets me free groceries, at the end of the day a mans gotta eat. I also use the points to buy BBQ's and other stuff when I need it.

May look into getting on that does flight points or something.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

How many dollars spent per mileage flight? I average about $30,000.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> How many dollars spent per mileage flight? I average about $30,000.


It takes about 25,000 bucks to get a a free plane ticket. I spend about that or more a month on my AMX.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

SectorSecurity said:


> Im in Ontario, I use the PC mastercard, gets me free groceries, at the end of the day a mans gotta eat. I also use the points to buy BBQ's and other stuff when I need it.
> 
> May look into getting on that does flight points or something.


I was using PC but their customer service is atrocious. Switched to Capital one.


----------

